

Ask HN: Finding advisors for my start up. - cartab

Hello HN.<p>My name is Carlos Taborda, I started a company about 1.5yr ago. (Not sure if its considered a startup anymore).<p>Anyhow, we have been having a lot of issues with growth, we are growing faster than our income allows us.<p>This has put us in a situation to find advisors, investors, who knows. More than anything, someone to share concerns and find solutions for our 'startup'.<p>Anyhow, its my first time using HN for such a thing. If my etiquette is wrong please forgive me.<p>Thanks a lot.<p>Carlos.
======
ScottWhigham
For something like this, I'd guess there are 100+ quality articles on the web
and maybe 500+ books that discuss it. Have you read/researched some of those
and are just not finding helpful info?

